# AUdi S3 dimension drawing



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I searched and cannot find the A3 dimension drawing. or the RS3, 
anyone have? 

like this: 

Im trying to 3d print S3 bumper for my model kit project


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

What's the plan there chief? Excited to see how it looks.


----------

